# Finally, a JOB!!!



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

just picked up 26,000 feet of 6" rural water main yesterday. :clap::clap: 7' deep, dig and doze, no compaction....we're hoping for average of 1500' a day. here's a pic of the route.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good for you!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Great Gene....will it be snowing before you finish?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i sure hope not, but you never know around here.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it just me or when you have to use a satellite map as a blueprint perhaps you should refer to it as more than a "job"? :laughing:

Best of luck, hope you get it all done before the snow.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice!! I hope it works out well for you.

When do we start?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbup:...here's to you getting out of the hole...


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Right on.:thumbup: Nice job.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats, that job is a nice way to finsh the year. I am looking for one of those myself :whistling


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

hoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lay pipe!!:clap::clap::clap:
what kind of material are you put'n in? Was the bid a rip-it and read-it or did you ease into a deal like an old man into a warm bath


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You looking for some help ?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> hoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lay pipe!!:clap::clap::clap:
> what kind of material are you put'n in? Was the bid a rip-it and read-it or did you ease into a deal like an old man into a warm bath



all 6" class 200 PVC. no, we had to bid it. it's a labor only job, the system is providing all the material. this work typically is VERY competitive. we left 13 cents a foot on the table on the pipe, i feel pretty good about that, there was 4% spread tween me and 2nd.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> You looking for some help ?



i don't think i could afford you!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

GREAT TO HEAR MAN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

dayexco said:


> just picked up 26,000 feet of 6" rural water main yesterday. :clap::clap: 7' deep, dig and doze, no compaction....we're hoping for average of 1500' a day. here's a pic of the route.


1500 lft per day!!!!!!!!

Geeze, take your time a little. There may not be another job for a while.:blink:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats awesome Gene... Is there much for buried utilities you have to deal with?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

few pics from today


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

guess i could rotate the pics the right way, huh?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you worry about rocks falling back in the hole and breaking the pipe or sitting right on the pipe?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

newspaper even gave us a burp today.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

can't beat free advertising


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I never saw beautiful dirt like that the entire 30 years I lived in south dakota. You east river's got it easy!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice write-up.

And it looks like they got the corn chopper out ahead of you for that field.


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats. Good margins on this one?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

few pics from today...dug hole/installed meter vault, went back to putting pipe in this afternoon....the one pic, you can see the dairy in the background....that's at the 3 1/2 mile mark of the 5 miles we have to do.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

few more


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Goodness, but you do have some beautiful wide open space out there. 

What the hell is that yellow wire in the foreground of the pics.....detonation cord...to speed the backfill?


----------



## danthedirtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

oh man, id kill for a project like that........


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Goodness, but you do have some beautiful wide open space out there.
> 
> What the hell is that yellow wire in the foreground of the pics.....detonation cord...to speed the backfill?


those are ropes we had tied on to the clevis's to steer them down the hole.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> those are ropes we had tied on to the clevis's to steer them down the hole.


Oh darn, there goes the fun.....


----------

